# Majestic jr



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2015)

stabilized chittum Burl. Ca finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 3, 2015)

Handsome pen Tony  That chittum looks sweet on there !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Handsome pen Tony  That chittum looks sweet on there !


Yeah now time to find more. Lol


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sweet looking pen Tony! I really like the crossing grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2015)

That looks splendid....splendid indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 3, 2015)

WOW factor on that pen 10+. Great looking blank and super finish Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks well turned and finished from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2015)

Real nice. Love that CB.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Sep 5, 2015)

Real sweet looking pen Tony!
Love how you've set it off with the MDF backdrop too.

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Sep 18, 2015)

Love the Depth of Color on this pen Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow wow wow Beautiful pen Tony. The finish is spot on

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (Sep 18, 2015)

Very nice. That is lovely combination of set and burl.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 20, 2015)

wow that looks great. I have that exact pen kit sitting in the shop. Just waiting on the right piece of wood to use on it. That is gorgeous work. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

